# Some Great F-15 Nose Art Pictures....



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS SHIIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Cool nose art. Especially the fourth one.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2005)

Nice! You wouldn't happen to know what Fighter Group those are from, do you? My old base went from F-111s for the F-15Es (48th TFW).


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

I do not E, sorry... 

These kinda pics mean something alittle more to someone from NY like myself, who lost friends and relatives in the World Trade Disaster...

I would assume however, that these guys are either an ANG unit from NY, or a unit stationed in the greater tri-state area......


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Could be. Either way, it's a fitting tribute. I hear what you are saying. I think that everyone were New Yorkers in spirit that day. Many Americans and people from elsewhere were killed that day. We must never forget them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2005)

Great Stuff Les!

I grew up on Staten Island, watched the world Trade Center being built, my dad actually worked on it when the foundation was poured. On 9-11 I knew 5 childhood friends killed that day, so anytime I see this stuff it really hits home!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Amen FBJ........ I dated a chick from Staten Island while I was in College at Syracuse..... Barbara Germaine was her name... She had a sister who was killed in the Locherbie/Pan Am Plane Bombing back in the day........

The name dont ring a bell does it??? I know Staten is kinda big, but who knows. Her family were all Firemen.....

I lost an Aunt, a brother-in-law, 5 friends and about 15 or so people I knew, younger siblings of friends ect ect...... It was a horrible day for all Americans, and the World in general......

Except for those miserable French Frogs....... Bunch of Morons......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Amen FBJ........ I dated a chick from Staten Island while I was in College at Syracuse..... Barbara Germaine was her name... She had a sister who was killed in the Locherbie/Pan Am Plane Bombing back in the day........
> 
> The name dont ring a bell does it??? I know Staten is kinda big, but who knows. Her family were all Firemen.....
> 
> ...



Amen Brother! - Barbara Germaine, hmmm... don't ring a bell, you don't remember what high school she went to? Although Staten Is. is now big, its a pretty close knit community. When I lived there you knew everyone!

Yea - most of the folks I knew killed were firemen. I friend from HS, Walter Baron was a stock broker, and Lillian Cacernes (DelaCruze), my brother's ex-girlfriend. Jason Dahl, the pilot of the plane that crashed in PA flew with my father-in-law, they were water sking a week before 9-11.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

I do not remember the HS she went to.... She woulda graduated in 1983 tho...

My other brother in law, John Dean, a fireman as well, broke his ankle and was buried for 2 hours..... Unreal......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

i didn't think they still did nose art?? it's not really allowed in the RAF.........


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

The reason I thought it might be the 48th is because the 48th TFW is the "Statue of Liberty" wing.


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

What I couldn't get over guys was the crap that came out of Bin-liner and his followers after the world trade center attacks. If the silly Pratt had even bothered to look at sites such as this he surely would have realized that history has shown all he could achieve was to really piss off the US (and many other nations). The changes in US policy that have taken place after this ghastly event have done nothing for his cause at all, in fact just the opposite.
He's now just a wanted rag head yobbo and it's just a matter of time before he's whacked. The same as taking some aid worker or engineer hostage and lopping his bonce off, they really are cretin's and do not understand the US or in general the rest of us one little bit. Sorry blokes I keep going of thread on posts as this was meant to be about nose art but somethings just fuck me off .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

trackend said:


> What I couldn't get over guys was the crap that came out of Bin-liner and his followers after the world trade center attacks. If the silly Pratt had even bothered to look at sites such as this he surely would have realized that history has shown all he could achieve was to really piss off the US (and many other nations). The changes in US policy that have taken place after this ghastly event have done nothing for his cause at all, in fact just the opposite.
> He's now just a wanted rag head yobbo and it's just a matter of time before he's whacked. The same as taking some aid worker or engineer hostage and lopping his bonce off, they really are cretin's and do not understand the US or in general the rest of us one little bit.



AMEN TRAK -


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Maybe a bit off topic, but it was spot on!


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually, it has done maybe a small amount. The US changed to an aggressive mode giving him the ability to wave the red flag from places such as Iraq and Afganistan where he had never operated anyway. Thus getting rid of rival terrorists and increasing his potential recruits from those places.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 26, 2007)

WTF are you talking about? This thread is almost 2 years old. Bin Laden certainly did operate out of Afghanistan. Where have you been? At least _somebody _is willing to take the fight to them.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 26, 2007)

What I am meaning was the question of whether Afghanistan was a major part of his operations or a minor part. We know that the Taliban was in control of there and Bin Laden used Afganistan. Real thing is though that his network is just as shadowy as ever. The US was meant to make the link on Afganistan and Iraq I think. The fact is nobody actually knows where the true heart of Bin Laden and Al-Queda actually is. We captured Saddam but we never captured Bin Laden and therefore he is still out there plotting...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Jared (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pics. Like the last one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> What I am meaning was the question of whether Afghanistan was a major part of his operations or a minor part. We know that the Taliban was in control of there and Bin Laden used Afganistan. Real thing is though that his network is just as shadowy as ever. The US was meant to make the link on Afganistan and Iraq I think. The fact is nobody actually knows where the true heart of Bin Laden and Al-Queda actually is. We captured Saddam but we never captured Bin Laden and therefore he is still out there plotting...





Wildcat said:


>


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeezus save us from morons, malcontents, nincompoops and plain ole dickheads.


----------

